# FAQ - VCDS Module 09-Central Electronics & Long Code Helper



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Posted from a German Spec 2007 3.2 Quattro Roadster -

I think it's safe to assume not all TT's have the exact same options in coding, so yours may be different. This is just to give you an idea of what may be available under the Centeral Electronics module and where to find it if you want to change anything.

My personal settings -

Byte 0 - Daytime Running Lights (Scandinavia) active. Like the North America option, it turns on the front DLRs. In addition, the tail lights and license plate lights also come on when the DRL switch is turned on at the master light-switch.

Byte 21 - Drop-down selection for 06 Bi-Xenon Front Light with LED Daytime Running Lights (DRL). This will allow you to replace the OEM DRL bulbs for LED bulbs without CANBUS error or the need to modify the wiring harness (in-line resistor).











































































































.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

09-Cent. Elect. Measuring Block Groups 1-25 and Adaptation drop downs (2007 - German Spec).


















































.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Just so people know, this is a prefacelift module 
And although it is a "High" module it is only a 24 byte which obviously gives less options etc 
Here is a list of pre facelift cem modules

( note they are "8P0" which is from an A3, the TT didn't get its own )

8P0-907-279: 17 byte (base) 
8P0-907-279-A: 17 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-B: 21 bytes (base) 
8P0-907-279-C: 21 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-D: 17 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-E: 23 byte (base) 
8P0-907-279-F: 23 Byte (Highend) 
*8P0-907-279-H: 24 Byte (Highend)*
8P0-907-279-J: 30 bytes (base) 
8P0-907-279-K: 30 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-L: 30 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-M: 30 bytes (base) 
8P0-907-279-N: 30 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-P: 30 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-Q: 30 Byte (Highend)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ ReTTro fit - So this is why when people ask about Needle Sweep not being available, it's because it simply wasn't an option for these earlier vehicles?

This screen shot is the options available for my vehicle (2007 German Spec) -


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Firstly that's a different module, instruments has nothing to do with the cem 
Needle sweep isn't just age related, also model related 
MY11 onwards is available on any model

And just for info, needle sweep isn't done by the main 07 coding, it's an 10 adaption then it called staging

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah, okay. Thanks! I assumed (wrongly) the needle sweep would have been listed under "Instruments" - thanks for the correction. For those that have it, under which module would it be located?

I'm currently going through all my blocks and adaption options to see what's there. I was also trying to see if there's an adaption requirement for the window regulator since Rip doesn't have a VCDS. I thought it might show up in mine somewhere.

In the case of wanting to turn off the headlight washers permanently, rather than changing the activation time to it's lowest value (50ms) it seems just going into the Long Coding and un-ticking the box at Byte 1, Bit 1 would do it.















.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Ah, okay. Thanks! I assumed (wrongly) the needle sweep would have been listed under "Instruments" - thanks for the correction. For those that have it, under which module would it be located?


I know it is an old thread, but for completeness needle sweep is in: 17 Instruments -> Adaptation -> Channel 36 'Special Functions I'


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Unfortunately Needle Sweep was not an available option on my 2007 .


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Not easily, would require a software update, followed by editing the EEPROM directly on the PCB, then the adaptation will be possible. So not very straightforward!


----------

